# Very Sad: Cheerleader Gets A Flu Shot & Now She Can Only Walk Backwards



## eggman (Oct 22, 2009)

Omg, check this out.........
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=mScGC7nFDxM&feature=popt00us0b


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2009)

hmm very weird actually.


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 24, 2009)

lolwut??!

Really? I highly doubt that


----------



## ico (Oct 24, 2009)

yea, even I also doubt that. Thats actually impossible.


----------



## azzu (Oct 24, 2009)

dumb fake ....


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Oct 24, 2009)

azzu said:


> dumb fake ....



It's not fake, Dystonia is a real disease. Initially I thought it was fake, but I researched on it and found and that it is true, it has already been on national television in the US. This is a very rare case. It is a reaction to the medicine.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 21, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!


----------



## csczero (Nov 22, 2009)

wow this is wierdo


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Nov 22, 2009)

> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desiree_Jennings_controversy


she is an ASW


----------



## Stuge (Dec 11, 2009)

hmmshe can talk while running ,but can't talk after stopping .this weirdo


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Dec 11, 2009)

Stuge said:


> hmmshe can talk while running ,but can't talk after stopping .this weirdo


check this link
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desiree_Jennings_controversy


----------



## Stuge (Dec 11, 2009)

lucifer :wiki has deleted all the articles related to that girl ,as they don't think its as important to have an article on her controversy.

*anyway ,she has recovered somewhat see here* 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=GdURc8ixnXk

THose who are confused that she got H1N1 flu vaccine ,then she did not got that .Seh only got regular flu vaccine.


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Dec 11, 2009)

Stuge said:


> lucifer :wiki has deleted all the articles related to that girl ,as they don't think its as important to have an article on her controversy.
> 
> *anyway ,she has recovered somewhat see here*
> 
> ...





> *Delete* per nom and per WP:NOT#NEWS. It's a passing event - *an incorrect diagnosis* that did not spur any great activity, but disappeared from the public eye. *Ray*Talk 22:49, 1 December 2009 (UTC)


**** ****


----------



## n00buddy (Dec 18, 2009)

That was insane thankx for the info.


----------



## Hok (Dec 25, 2009)

This video has been removed due to terms of use violation.


----------

